
SpaceX uses powerful rocket technology that NASA says could put lives at risk - fmihaila
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/elon-musks-space-x-is-using-a-powerful-rocket-technology-nasa-advisers-say-it-could-put-lives-at-risk/2018/05/05/f810b182-3cec-11e8-a7d1-e4efec6389f0_story.html
======
caio1982
The author is a known soft-skeptic regarding SpaceX and a funny Bezos groupie,
I have never read any trustworthy piece about such safety risk in the past few
years so I tend to believe this is a just another Old Space lobbied article.
See
[https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/85tf3x/crosspost_ch...](https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/85tf3x/crosspost_chris_davenport_washington_post/)
for a bit more on how Davenport usually lacks deep info.

------
golem14
Not sure if this is a legitimate concern or a hit piece by Boeing. At least
the nay sayers seem to get a lot of words in and the question on how safe the
crew ejection system is does not get answered well.

